# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Roken in psychiatrische inrichting

## wicado987

ik vraag me af of er mensen zijn die familie of relaties hebben ,welke
in een psychiatrische inrichting verblijven , en die meer of minder
verslaafd zijn aan het roken en hoe zij hierover denken

----------


## wicado987

> ik vraag me af of er mensen zijn die familie of relaties hebben ,welke
> in een psychiatrische inrichting verblijven , en die meer of minder
> verslaafd zijn aan het roken en hoe zij hierover denken


Ik wil hier nog aan toevoegen,dat opmerkingen hierover worden afgedaan
met o.a. dat deze mensen eigenlijk verder niet veel hebben,
maar in hoeverre moet het mogelijk zijn om in ieder geval te minderen
van een pakje per dag naar b.v. de helft hiervan ?

----------


## christel1

't Is misschien te zien waarom je opgenomen bent op de psy ? Een psychiatrische afdeling is er niet om af te kicken van gewoon roken he, daar bestaan wel andere zaken voor.... of het zo moeten zijn dat je opgenomen wordt omdat je wiet rookt of zoiets dat is een andere verslaving dan roken.... en meestal geven ze ook bezigheidstherapie in de psychiatrische instellingen zodat je al minder kan roken....

----------


## wicado987

het gaat niet om afkicken van roken,ik vind alleen dat er in mijn geval
iemand is die nogal erg veel rookt en dat wordt niet erg ontmoedigt
door het personeel maar eerder aangemoedigt ?
Het is iemand die psychisch niet in orde is,maar die we niet zo snel mogelijk
een erge ziekte willen zien krijgen,dus proberen wij nu dat hij inplaats van elk
uur een sigaret dit mischien om de 2 uur kan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Laat de persoon om wie het gaat beter eerst werken aan de psychische klachten, en als dat opgelost is of aangepakt dan kan je verder kijken naar roken probleem.
In kliniek zelf mag iemand al niet roken, tenzij er een rookruimte aanwezig is...
Teveel in 1x willen veranderen lukt geen mens, dus eerst het ene en dan het andere, als men beter in zijn vel zit is men ook eerder geneigd of gemotiveerd om met dingen als roken te stoppen...

----------


## wicado987

om nog even op roken terug te komen,daar ben ik nog niet helemaal uit,het gaat niet over deze patient zijn psych stoornis,daar zijn
verder geen problemen mee !!, alleen krijg hij soms elke dag om het uur een sigaret,vanaf 5 uur 's morgens !!!! tot 24 uur 's nachts,dat lijkt
ons namelijk wat erg ver gaan,moet toch kunnen vanaf ca 8 uur tot ca 22 uur,Begeleiding denkt hierover niet bepaald mee,ze vinden een
pakje perr dag wel meevallen,dat zijn volgens hun niet de zwaarste rokers !!

----------

